
Analysis: Coronavirus set to cause largest ever annual fall in CO2 emissions - bradj
https://www.carbonbrief.org/analysis-coronavirus-set-to-cause-largest-ever-annual-fall-in-co2-emissions
======
bradj
> Even this would not come close to bringing the 1.5C global temperature limit
> within reach. Global emissions would need to fall by more than 6% every year
> this decade – more than 2,200MtCO2 annually – in order to limit warming to
> less than 1.5C above pre-industrial temperatures.

Incredible. Half the world will be shut down for 2-3 months and that won't be
enough to slow global temperature increases.

